# WZ bent crank



## oquinn (Jul 28, 2019)

Does anyone have one to move ?
Has anyone bent one how did you do it?


----------



## Lynchwrench (Jul 28, 2019)

Yes i have done this a few times . What is the crank arm  hitting?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jul 28, 2019)

Joe Cargola has some that are bent and re-chromed.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 29, 2019)

How do you find him?


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 29, 2019)

oquinn said:


> How do you find him?




Sending you his email in a PM


----------



## Vintage-Whizzer (Aug 25, 2019)

PM Sent


----------

